# craigslis find



## eurod4drVR (Sep 12, 2008)

http://southjersey.craigslist.....html


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

The greasecar kit scares me away from considering that even remotely a $3k car.
Especially since the guy doesn't realize that not all VW diesels are TDIs.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

Sounds like he isn't really a wrench of any sort. His mechanic likely does all the work.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Sounds like he isn't really a wrench of any sort. His mechanic likely does all the work.

And non-wrench greasers scare me the most.







They tend to (and I'm making a generalization here) have a poor understanding of how the whole system works, and are therefore less likely to catch problems.
They also tend to have less of an anal complex about their grease quality, so over time the problems _will_ occur if only from slipping meticulousness...

[edit] Oh god. I didn't realize it _doesn't start_. The supposed mechanic's "explanation" leads me to believe that either he is an idiot or the seller is even more stupid and mis-remembering to make himself feel better ("It's just a bolt or something, the mechanic said so...")
if by "cranks" they mean "runs," and the engine turns over nicely, then the IP could already be trashed (or really horrendously out of time). If they really mean crank when they say crank, then it's entirely possible the valve timing is WFO (Think about it for a second... way off...) and it's smacking a valve already...


_Modified by turbinepowered at 7:29 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

Woof. Appears as though he is on the $4/gallon gasoline diesel car pricing structure. 
I think a lot of impulse buyers (not Isuzu owners) went into a panic when gas prices were high, and now are stuck with their acquisitions and the high prices they paid. 
A decent looking diesel Dasher wagon just went for $1025 on eBay, and two years ago it would have gone for $3K+.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Whit that amount of weeds growing next to the car make me say $1000.


----------

